# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Давайте устроим ФАРС ...

## 2509kra

Давайте устроим фарс при голосовании: Нашёл голосование ...
Не конкурс красоты девушек, машин, оружия, компов и т.д. ....
А голосование за лучшего менеджера ... "http : // altapress.ru / story / 147505"
Пробелы убрать...
С помощью Tor можно голосовать n-ое количество раз с одного компа. 
Мне не важно кто победит. Просто ради забавы...

----------


## Владимир Орлов

я так когда-то за ладу калину на немецком опроснике лучших авто прокачивал с коллегами. Победила!

----------

